# Light for 'check-out'



## McDusty

I typically use a 100watt rough service trouble light for check-out. but dragging the cord around with me everywhere and having it get tangled on stuff really bugs me.

Has anyone tried an LED light for check-out?

http://www.babcotools.ca/s.nl/it.A/id.25398/.f

or

http://www.bobvila.com/SmartBuys/As...argeable_30_LED_Inspection_Ligh-p2704281.html

something like that. i know the more 'white' light might make it harder to see imperfections, anyone?


----------



## pipercub17

thay are great work light but not as good as using a 100w for looking your jobs over :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

LEDS suck McDusty, you cant see jack all with them dont go there.
The house i am on the builder got the big double LED on a stand and its sh!t, no one likes it, the small ones are the same, sh!t.
He has a big twin 500w halogen that i have been using, i never thought i would like something as big as that but its awsome, i love it, just line it up along a wall and it shows everything, yes its a big thing to move around but its worth it, Now im the proud owner of one, $60 at mitre 10. :thumbsup:


----------



## phoney2

cazna said:


> LEDS suck McDusty, you cant see jack all with them dont go there.
> The house i am on the builder got the big double LED on a stand and its sh!t, no one likes it, the small ones are the same, sh!t.
> He has a big twin 500w halogen that i have been using, i never thought i would like something as big as that but its awsome, i love it, just line it up along a wall and it shows everything, yes its a big thing to move around but its worth it, Now im the proud owner of one, $60 at mitre 10. :thumbsup:


 dont use a light never have never willcan see
most inperfections and no complants


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

phoney2 said:


> dont use a light never have never willcan see
> most inperfections and no complants


hmm, I wish I had superman eyes so I could see minor blemishes without a light too!!


----------



## McDusty

Well i'm definitely not going to check out without a light, standards here are higher than that.

does anyone have a solution my problem of wanting a powerfull light without a cord?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

McDusty said:


> Well i'm definitely not going to check out without a light, standards here are higher than that.
> 
> does anyone have a solution my problem of wanting a powerfull light without a cord?


I think your looking for something that doesn't exist yet. Any battery light that will give that kind of candlepower is way too battery exspensive to justify it. If your are serious about it, check out a ****-hunters site and find the flashlights they use, but be prepared to spend 10.00 on batteries per house. I use a 300 wt halide on a cord, I have my helper walk it while i point up the scratches, fast,quick,and in a hurry


----------



## 2buckcanuck

new to site ,joined just to tell u this Mcdusty
yes Ive been using 60 lite ,not the 30 you show in your post ,4 the past 4 or 5 years
-down fall is if its too bright or sunny you may half to block some windows off with drywall ,tar paper ,what ever you can find on job site,or keep your 100 watt light for back up
-great if you have silts ,or small baker
-you half to hold it right near wall (1"or 2" inches away) and shine it down the wall
-and trust me i work in a fussy city (London ,Canada)they wont let us use nail spotters for example and want 10 and 12 inch box work skimmed
-Ive gone back over my work with a 100 watt light and found nothing,so I have complete confidence in 60 led light
-no more chords ,the ones i bought charge fast and last for 4 hours,got them from princess auto for 60 Canadian
-the only problem with them is the darker the room the better it works,sorta like the 100 watt light,it works better in a dark room
-will find you a link of two different ones i got or will up load a pic if u want 
-hell i thought everyone was doing this ,


----------



## 2buckcanuck

me again here is a link to the type of light i have http://www.princessauto.com/view-all-products-in-shop?keyword1=led+work+light (scroll down abit)
-plus one more point,the down fall of a general led work light is all it's energy is focused on one point,meaning you always have to move the Light to focus directly on what your task is.Don't know about anyone else but sounds like a perfect light for checking out to me


----------



## McDusty

i'm thinking it will work just fine. i'm going to buy http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp;jsessionid=M2xCdjnn8WTQ8z1zJwQJHRSL8hN9bZBJMgsyFvwhZcchb2hv1yYJ!-1647657478?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443312750&bmUID=1278652674880 one of those next time i am near. the 60led one.


----------



## Kiwiman

Just got one of these 30w led's, real pleased with the amount of light it puts out for a rechargeable, advertised as having a runtime of 4 plus hours I thought yeah right.....well bugger me if I didn't get 4hrs runtime, 4.5hrs actually but the last 30min wasn't as bright.
Not the cheapest at $150 but well worth it I reckon.


----------



## gazman

Thats awesome Kiwi, I sure can't get that run time from mine.


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Just got one of these 30w led's, real pleased with the amount of light it puts out for a rechargeable, advertised as having a runtime of 4 plus hours I thought yeah right.....well bugger me if I didn't get 4hrs runtime, 4.5hrs actually but the last 30min wasn't as bright.
> Not the cheapest at $150 but well worth it I reckon.


That thing will tell u if the jobs right!!:thumbsup:
Same as my 10 & 20's and they show up everything but I can't get the 30 over here
Sh*t they r bright and very handy lights.
£50 over here


----------



## gazman

Here is the 10w that we can get.
https://www.autobarn.com.au/ultra-charge-rechargeable-10w-led-flood-light


----------



## cazna

We can get a 50w as well, What you reckon kiwiman, Would that be better than your 30? Runtime could be less though.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> We can get a 50w as well, What you reckon kiwiman, Would that be better than your 30? Runtime could be less though.


Apparently the 50w has the same runtime so it must have a bigger battery, it says they test them themselves under work conditions.
30's enough but I suppose for an extra fiddy for a 50w biggers usually better.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> We can get a 50w as well, What you reckon kiwiman, Would that be better than your 30? Runtime could be less though.


The bigger the wattage Caz the bigger the lights get in size!
My 10 r half the size o the 20 so a 50 must b a beast o a thing!
Batteries must b the thing on the size!
It's not the led bulbs that make up the bulk of them but if ur putting out 10w,20w,30w or a beast of a 50w led then the battery has 2 b big.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

I took the base off one of these and started using it as a checkout light: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-5-ft-800-Lumen-Portable-LED-Work-Light-K40010/204330841

It's corded and throws less light than the checkout lights I was using, but I figured if I'm not getting call backs from those lights, could be I have room for a little more check out error. And this one runs just slightly warm, not hot, so can put it down anywhere, and it isn't popping bulbs.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Kiwiman said:


> Just got one of these 30w led's, real pleased with the amount of light it puts out for a rechargeable, advertised as having a runtime of 4 plus hours I thought yeah right.....well bugger me if I didn't get 4hrs runtime, 4.5hrs actually but the last 30min wasn't as bright.
> Not the cheapest at $150 but well worth it I reckon.


bought a bright LED buld went at night to sand out woweee it was so bright It hurt me eyes


----------



## Shelwyn

phoney2 said:


> dont use a light never have never willcan see
> most inperfections and no complants


For what level three?
-
I use these, I bought one at the Home Depot some time ago when all my light fell, broke, or the bulbs died on the job. I needed replacements fast and bought one on a whim. These are fairly strong lights, they have stands so you can use them when your using your electric sander and just grab them and move with the hook at the top and adjust the direction of the light. Turn one one or two bulbs each light depending on how much light is in the room. I've been looking to go wireless as well but I've never found a light that can shine quite as well. These are very heavy..


----------



## Kiwiman

Oh man....I screwed that one up, real pleased with the 30w led for $150, nice and small with plenty of light, then a red hot one day special came up on a different website for a 50w identical light for $130, looked like the exact same pic..... I should have checked the dimensions because it's twice the size and twice as heavy 
But it sure can pump out the light, it's the same size and power as the flood lights on my shed.


----------



## br549

I burned through a few LED wands before saying  this I'm buying a Syslite. Wish I would have bought it sooner big time. Small, light, BRIGHT, and freaked me the hell out when I dropped it down the stairway to the basement! First thought was "Great, buying another Syslite..." Second thought was "Holy chit! Nothing happened to it!!" 1 1/2 hours run time on high, 4 hours on low, and low is plenty bright enough to detail sand and mark touchups with. I open the rafter hook and run it over 3 fingers and barely have to hold onto it, sort of locks itself into place.



I just noticed this thread's from 2010, was that 2Buck's first post??


----------



## cracker

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-18...-Watt-LED-Work-Light-Tool-Only-P720/205673849
:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Oh man....I screwed that one up, real pleased with the 30w led for $150, nice and small with plenty of light, then a red hot one day special came up on a different website for a 50w identical light for $130, looked like the exact same pic..... I should have checked the dimensions because it's twice the size and twice as heavy
> But it sure can pump out the light, it's the same size and power as the flood lights on my shed.











If u had read my post I said that the bigger the wattage the bigger the light gets lol!!:whistling2:
Found a 50w!:thumbup:
£110 here the robbing bastards
Just found a site that's got dimmable 50w and r coming out with a 80w version.


----------



## MrWillys

I just use my little ole flashlight at 260 lumens.

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=154

But what do I know, because I'm not really a finisher.


----------



## bmitch

I have for many years used a 300 watt syllvania clear bulb on a clamp fixture.clamp it to light fixture wires ,switch wires or just drag it along the floor with your sanding pole.they're very durable.


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> If u had read my post I said that the bigger the wattage the bigger the light gets lol!!:whistling2:


I never said I was very bright Van......If I were any dumber I could be a politician


----------



## mld

b said:


> I have for many years used a 300 watt syllvania clear bulb on a clamp fixture.clamp it to light fixture wires ,switch wires or just drag it along the floor with your sanding pole.they're very durable.


That's what I've done for years. Then I bought the Milwaukee lights and cordless is awesome.


----------

